# My brother's cockatiel!



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

So my brother got a cockatiel for an early birthday present and he/she is ADORABLE. His/her name is Zuko


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, Zuko is a sweetheart! I look forward to seeing more of him/her  :grey tiel:


----------



## PixieDust (Oct 19, 2017)

Haha! What a pretty bird!!


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

My cockatiels Simon and Poppy say hello to Zuko. :wave:

While I don't know the details, if you google it you will find out how to tell gender--it includes markings under the tails combined with mutations. I think.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! Zuko!
You are a VERY pretty bird. *


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

StarlingWings said:


> Aww, Zuko is a sweetheart! I look forward to seeing more of him/her  :grey tiel:


I will post pictures of them when my brother sends them!



PixieDust said:


> Haha! What a pretty bird!!


He/she is so pretty! Right now they're hissing at everything though 



lbeckman said:


> My cockatiels Simon and Poppy say hello to Zuko. :wave:
> 
> While I don't know the details, if you google it you will find out how to tell gender--it includes markings under the tails combined with mutations. I think.


Zuko says hi to Simon and Poppy! My brother and I looked at the gender determination tips, but they have to have their adult plumage and Zuko is only 6 months old.



FaeryBee said:


> *Hi! Zuko!
> You are a VERY pretty bird. *


Zuko says thank you!


----------



## TobyAndSkye (Feb 19, 2017)

Zuko is so beautiful/handsome! :wf pied:


----------

